

Are github pages down for you? - misleading_name

All my github pages are down, and all other ones I can think of too (e.g.):
http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap<p>Wonder what is causing this?
======
chrismorgan
I observed this with <http://mozilla.github.com/> for at least quarter of an
hour. At least one other thing was broken, too: the pagination controls at the
top and bottom of issue pages were rendering as escaped HTML. That was still
broken for a few minutes after pages returned.

------
zsherman
Weird, they're all working for me.

~~~
misleading_name
Thanks, they just started working again for me too.

I have no idea what happened. For about 15 minutes I was getting github 404s
for all github pages.

------
alonecuzzo
Seems to be working for me.

